# Nissan x trail towing capability



## Cinderellarockafella (16 May 2013)

I am looking for a towing vehicle.  I had looked at the Navara but am now drawn to the x trail.  I will be getting a higher spec vehicle for the same price.  I will mainly be towing one 550kg horse and sometimes a friends horse of a similar weight.  Is the x trail up to this?

I haven't bought a trailer yet but was thinking of either a Bateson or an ifor.

Thanks


----------



## NaeNae87 (16 May 2013)

How much will your trailer weigh? 

The ST-4WD can tow 2000kg
ST-L 2WD can tow 1300kg
the manual ST 2WD can tow 1500kg 

http://www.nissan.com.au/Cars-Vehicles/XTRAIL/Range-and-Pricing

All those weights are braked.

So if your trailer weighs 1000kg, your horse weighs 550kg and then you add the weight of gear and feed... you will be over limit for all but the 4WD model.

If your trailer weighs 800kg, and your horse weighs 550kg you are over limit for the ST-L 2WD, but have a little bit to play with for the ST manual....


----------



## Cinderellarockafella (16 May 2013)

Hi

It's a 4x4 Nissan x trail sve Dci 2006.

I haven't bought the trailer yet, the model would depend on how limiting the x trail towing capability is?

Thanks


----------



## NaeNae87 (16 May 2013)

Yea the model affects the tow capacity... some have a 2.2L petrol engine, some have a 2.5L petrol engine... some have a diesel engine...

Google has failed me and I can't find any tow specs online on UK sites and I don't know what model the SVE was sold is Australia as  Sorry!!

Here is some info on what was sold in Aus in 2006...
http://www.carsguide.com.au/cars-fo...-Manual-Unleaded-SUV-in-SA-YorkPeninsula.html
http://www.carsguide.com.au/cars-fo...tomatic-Unleaded-SUV-in-VIC-SouthWestern.html
http://www.carsguide.com.au/cars-fo...0-MY04-Manual-Unleaded-SUV-in-NSW-Sydney.html

The tow weights are listed under dimensions, I think... It gives an idea of the features, so you might be able to find a match with your x-trail.

Maybe also try a caravan website or forum, on of the people on their might be able to help? The dealer you speak to about buying the car, should be able to tell you tow limits too.

Personally, I would go the Navara as I know for a fact over here, they can tow 3000kg braked.


----------



## claracanter (16 May 2013)

I have an x trail, 2.2 tdi Columbia. Im very happy with it and I tow a 540kg horse in an Ifor 505 with it but I wouldn't tow two horses.


----------



## Oberon (16 May 2013)

I love my 2.2l Xtrail.

She tows my 403 (767kg) and my draft x (650kg) with total ease and is otherwise very economical.

I know someone who towed a 506 (920kg) with a single horse (500kg) with no issues.

I personally wouldn't and certainly wouldn't tow with two as you are reaching you max weight.

My Dad chose the Xtrail as my vehicle after researching the best. His other choice was a Kia Sorrento.


----------



## sarahann1 (16 May 2013)

I've been considering an x-trail, the diesel engine in the older models can typically tow 2 tons, the very newest model can tow 2.2t. 

However I've gone right off the idea since a mate of mine had one with the diesel engine, it only towed once and a while, prossibly over weight at times, the car was ruined at 7yrs old. Wrecked dif, brakes didn't cope, ruined wheel bearings and she's now sold it on, the estimate to fix the dif alone was +£3k!! This might have been a one off, but I'm not taking the chance. 

I'd say if you are set on getting on, go with the lightest trailer you can get your hands on and only tow one horse. 

ROG may come along with the correct info soon, he knows these things better than most


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (16 May 2013)

Cinderellarockafella said:



			I am looking for a towing vehicle.  I had looked at the Navara but am now drawn to the x trail.  I will be getting a higher spec vehicle for the same price.  I will mainly be towing one 550kg horse and sometimes a friends horse of a similar weight.  Is the x trail up to this?

I haven't bought a trailer yet but was thinking of either a Bateson or an ifor.

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Your better off with the  Nissan Terrano.  This would get you out of a plowed field.  
 XTrail is more of an urban 4x4  check the honest john website
http://www.honestjohn.co.uk/




.


----------



## ROG (16 May 2013)

X-TRAIL STATION WAGON 2.0 dCi 173 Acenta 5dr
Gross vehicle weight 2170 kg 
Unladen weight 1615 kg 
*Max towing weight - braked 2200 kg* 

B+E licence with a trailer having a MAM of 2200+ and an unladen weight of 1000 = max load in trailer of 1200 kgs

B licence would be a max trailer MAM of 1330 kgs


----------



## Cinderellarockafella (16 May 2013)

Thanks for the info, things are a little clearer now.
What dictates the road tax band, is it the engine size or the emissions?


----------



## Choccie (16 May 2013)

I tow with a 2005 x trail 2.2l diesel 4wd.  I would only ever tow my Ifor 403 and a 430kg pony with a 20l water container in the nose, the buckets, haynet, tack and grooming box go in the car.  It tows well but i wouldn't want to put anymore weight behind it.  I did have an old Ifor 505 and towed a 380kg pony about in it but the additional weight of the double trailer and the width so less aerodynamic made me rather uneasy about doing any distance or going on main roads.


----------



## Emma86 (16 May 2013)

I cant comment on weights etc but I tow with my X trail and absolutely love it. I have the 2.5 Petrol but an older model. When I have the money I will definitely be buying a newer model as I cant find fault with the model at all.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (16 May 2013)

Remember the automatics have a lower capacity, I personally couldn't fancy towing my 600kg horse in anything but a single trailer. I certainly wouldn't tow two! It just wouldn't have the power, IMO.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (16 May 2013)

This is my third Xtrail now, I love them  Personally for what Im towing I dont need a big gas guzzling monster and have proven it time and time again with people that the Xtrail has a grunty capacity 

Mines are the 173 hp model with a 2250kg towing capacity, I tow my 505 with either my 485kg cob alone in the back to which it doesnt even feel like anything is there, and I also tow my 430kg cob and my friends 540kg TB and again never let us down.

Very economical in fuel as well. That was with out 55 plate 2.2 Dci Sport model we now have a 2008 173HP the newer model, top spec, cant wait to get out towing with it as the fuel economy on that is even better


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (16 May 2013)

sarahann1 said:



			I've been considering an x-trail, the diesel engine in the older models can typically tow 2 tons, the very newest model can tow 2.2t. 

However I've gone right off the idea since a mate of mine had one with the diesel engine, it only towed once and a while, prossibly over weight at times, the car was ruined at 7yrs old. Wrecked dif, brakes didn't cope, ruined wheel bearings and she's now sold it on, the estimate to fix the dif alone was +£3k!! This might have been a one off, but I'm not taking the chance. 

I'd say if you are set on getting on, go with the lightest trailer you can get your hands on and only tow one horse. 

ROG may come along with the correct info soon, he knows these things better than most 

Click to expand...

Why was she driving with the car in Lock over 20mph??? The manual tells you to tow in auto which is the standard 4x4 capacity. i knew someone who drove an xtrail in lock all the time and I wasnt surprised when summat blew up. Ive had xtrails for about 7 years now and I am now on my 3rd as we fancied an upgrade


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (16 May 2013)

They did recall some X Trails.  I find Honest John a very useful website when buying a car


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (16 May 2013)

Yes they did for an airbag issue that was only affecting certain serial numbers  we got the recorded letter about it and had it checked and ours was fine, not one of the batch of serial numbers affected.

Both my clios were recalled due to bonnet catch failures on othere models but again both were fine so just because a car has been recalled for such a minor thing doesn't mean it should be disregarded.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (16 May 2013)

Cinderellarockafella said:



			Thanks for the info, things are a little clearer now.
What dictates the road tax band, is it the engine size or the emissions?
		
Click to expand...

It's the emissions


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (16 May 2013)

Our road tax for the 55 plate was 220 for the year IIRC OP


----------



## Rhubarb (16 May 2013)

Black Beastie said:



			we now have a 2008 173HP the newer model, top spec, cant wait to get out towing with it as the fuel economy on that is even better 

Click to expand...

Is it a tekna? I've just bought a 10 plate. I didnt test drive it (as it was miles away so got my brother to do it) and I dont collect it for a couple of weeks. Does yours have a reverse cam? I forgot to ask and my brother didnt bother to reverse it on the test drive. Also hows the insurance premiums?


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (16 May 2013)

Yep has the reverse cam, heated leather seats, safari lamps basically all the toys, that keeps my OH happy and being able to tow my ponies makes me happy so win win situation. Insurance was slightly higher, not much though we will save that and more on fuel each month anyway as the new one has a better fuel economy, the other one was ace on fuel though better than my 1.2 petrol runaround lol


----------



## trottingon (17 May 2013)

I love love love my x-trail, on my third one now and have never had any problems! 
I tow an Ifor 505 and find I have plenty of "oomph" when I need it.
I have passed quite a few floundering land rovers getting onto muddy showgrounds too!


----------



## Oberon (17 May 2013)

Black Beastie said:



			Why was she driving with the car in Lock over 20mph??? The manual tells you to tow in auto which is the standard 4x4 capacity. i knew someone who drove an xtrail in lock all the time and I wasnt surprised when summat blew up. Ive had xtrails for about 7 years now and I am now on my 3rd as we fancied an upgrade 

Click to expand...

I have three options in my manual geared 04 model.....2WD, Auto and 4WD.

I usually just leave her in 2WD and switch to Auto when it's icy.

Should I switch to Auto when I tow?


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (18 May 2013)

Auto was what the manual in ours said to tow with, lock is diff lock for slow speeds over difficult terrain 2 wd is as said


----------



## Cinderellarockafella (18 May 2013)

Hi

Weighed my horse and she is 450kg so that gives me a bit more room to play with.

Think I will go with the x trail.


----------



## rainycali (18 May 2013)

I tow two 14.2hhs  with an xtrail 2.2 and I hate it. Can't pull anything up hill really struggles. Much prefer the old frontera we used to have which pulled me out of everything.


----------



## SteadyNeddy1070 (12 August 2013)

Cinderellarockafella said:



			I am looking for a towing vehicle.  I had looked at the Navara but am now drawn to the x trail.  I will be getting a higher spec vehicle for the same price.  I will mainly be towing one 550kg horse and sometimes a friends horse of a similar weight.  Is the x trail up to this?

I haven't bought a trailer yet but was thinking of either a Bateson or an ifor.

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Hi there. I id loads of researtch before buying our XTrail for towing. We have 2.0 diesel, 2005 plate and people are right it will tow 2t (braked). I'd say max one horse in a 506/511. You won't be able to tow two that's for sure. Would be well over weight.

You will need a 3/3.5t tow capacity to be safe. Say a Mitsubishi Shogun, Land Rover Discovery etc.


----------



## Jingleballs (12 August 2013)

I had an xtrail years ago.  2.2 litre and could tow 2000kg.

It felt fine to tow with but my clutch went within about 9 months of having it and I'm not particularly hard on my clutch.  That and the fact that you can't just replace the clutch but had to replace the whole flywheel put me off them.

I've also towed with a SWB shogun and my current car is a Sorento.

My Sorento is my fav tow car so far but it is thirsty and expensive to run and having just had the shock absorbers replaced not a very nice ride anymore.

I think I would consider another xtrail but would only tow 1 horse never 2.


----------



## SteadyNeddy1070 (12 August 2013)

BeauBear said:



			I had an xtrail years ago.  2.2 litre and could tow 2000kg.

It felt fine to tow with but my clutch went within about 9 months of having it and I'm not particularly hard on my clutch.  That and the fact that you can't just replace the clutch but had to replace the whole flywheel put me off them.

I've also towed with a SWB shogun and my current car is a Sorento.

My Sorento is my fav tow car so far but it is thirsty and expensive to run and having just had the shock absorbers replaced not a very nice ride anymore.

I think I would consider another xtrail but would only tow 1 horse never 2.
		
Click to expand...

Agree only one horse of around 500/600kgs not 2 with an Xtrail. My clutch on mine seems to get hot/burn smell when reversing trailer. Did you get that too? It's being serviced this week so we can see what they say.


----------



## LovesCobs (12 August 2013)

I've not read the whole thread but if you like the Navara's tow capabilities but like the x trail then how about a Pathfinder? I love mine and got one that was a couple of months old with 600 miles on it for a really good price


----------



## Jingleballs (12 August 2013)

SteadyNeddy1070 said:



			Agree only one horse of around 500/600kgs not 2 with an Xtrail. My clutch on mine seems to get hot/burn smell when reversing trailer. Did you get that too? It's being serviced this week so we can see what they say.
		
Click to expand...

Yup I had the same issue with mine esp on wet or muddy or even stoney ground - one of the reasons my current tow car is an automatic!


----------

